# A friggan gem.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone wanna tell me why the bathroom always stunk?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Look at how that bottom plate was notched out also

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

That is a mess! :laughing: Looks like HO does his own work!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

In the middle of talking to my wife I clicked on that pic and started laughing. There is more wrong than right with that turd.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

That 1 1/2" on the right was going to an s-trapped laundry standpipe. This house is one big code violation installed with a chainsaw.
But the guy has money, and wants to spend it.:yes:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Plumbergeek said:


> That is a mess! :laughing: Looks like HO does his own work!


 close, it was his brother in law. They solved the sewer gas smell problem by siliconing the overflow shut.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> close, it was his brother in law. They solved the sewer gas smell problem by siliconing the overflow shut.


:thumbup: You must be in the South! That sounds like the solution some of these idiots around here would come up with.
Is there a trap on the drain side? If not it would still stink.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice.............not the right way to install a waste and overflow....:no:


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Some one put in alot of effort in trying to make it work. :no:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I like the little bit of abs involved also lmao

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I wish I would have got a pic of the t&p going straight up and hard piped into a line shared with a condensate pump. This house is gonna be a rainmaker.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

MissippiPlumb: I like the little bit of abs involved also lmao

Interracial plumbing.:laughing:


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Epox said:


> MissippiPlumb: I like the little bit of abs involved also lmao
> 
> *Interracial plumbing.*:laughing:


 
:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> But the guy has money, and wants to spend it.:yes:


Does he have any Kin folk in Idaho ?


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Saw this today


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> Saw this today


An s-trap with pressure fittings, and a shiot load of rain n' shine glue

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> Saw this today


Tubular Ptrap, no vent and aweful glue job. A1 plumbing there.:laughing:
Oh, and a sch. 40 90 haha.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Did jsoh moved out branched out west?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Did jsoh moved out branched out west?


Lmfao, he didnt pass his masters so he decided to relocate to a state where he could continue to operate under the radar. 

Good ole' jnosh and his 140k laundrymat job would sure be a sight to see

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn someone put the lime in the coconut on that one.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> Saw this today


 








Is that under a bathtub? If it is, then imgine trying to cable the tub drain from the overflow???...........:laughing:

Is that what happened to you?......:yes: ..Do tell us what you were doing down there in the crawl space, I know you weren't eating lunch.


----------

